# Tinsley to Denver Rumors Fly



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://blogs.indystar.com/pacersinsider/archives/2008/10/no_tinsley_deal.html
The New York Post said this deal was already done. The Indy Star says nobody is commenting on it and there is no deal yet.
This is a complete no brainer for Denver. Forget about dollars and cents for a minute... and remember you want to compete for a playoff spot. Then think that Anthony Carter is your starting point guard. Now... what can you do to improve at that position?
Get this done!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I know that Tinsley is having issues off the court right now...but he's a veteran pg with a nice shot who can add some speed to teh position.

Add in the fact that you get rid of Atkins (who hasn't done anything for us) and Steven Hunter, and it seems stupid not to do it. I like Hunter, but we can keep Nick Fazekas for a lot less $$$ for the same productivity.

I like the move if it happens.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't care about the offcourt issues...grab him now!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

darth-horax said:


> I know that Tinsley is having issues off the court right now...but he's a veteran *pg with a nice shot* *who can add some speed to teh position*.
> 
> Add in the fact that you get rid of Atkins (who hasn't done anything for us) and Steven Hunter, and it seems stupid not to do it. I like Hunter, but we can keep Nick Fazekas for a lot less $$$ for the same productivity.
> 
> I like the move if it happens.


The bolded is completely wrong. His shot is ugly as possible, and he is a bad three point shooter that loves to shoot them. You can't slide a piece of paper under his feet when he shoots, he doesn't even jump an inch in the air. He is really slow and does not like to run a fast paced offense. Most people say the fast reak is where he flourishes and that is a total lie. He likes to run a slow offense (one f the reasons we sat him and let Diener do the work last season) and that wouldn't fit your team. I agree he is very talented but I don't know if he is a good fit for your team. I'd wait till the deadline next year and go for Hinrich.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> The bolded is completely wrong. His shot is ugly as possible, and he is a bad three point shooter that loves to shoot them.


He did shoot 37% two years in a row, so it's not like he can't get back to that level, at least.



> He is really slow and does not like to run a fast paced offense.


He's slow, yes, but deceptively quick and very crafty. He loves to run fast-paced offenses. Structured half-court offense is his enemy.



> He likes to run a slow offense (one f the reasons we sat him and let Diener do the work last season) and that wouldn't fit your team.


Complete bull****. Tinsley hates slow pace. Diener only played ahead when Tinsley was injured. Trav's worthless on the break because even if he can zip ahead of everyone else, a 6'4", fat, unathletic player from 10 feet away could block him, so all he does is run around and hope someone actually gives a **** that he's running around so he can pass the ball to someone safely.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I've been watching Tinsley play way back when mommy was still dropping off Dienertime at daycare.
Tinsley hates a slow pace. This trade could reinvigorate Tinsley's career. With Denver Nuggets style basketball and free rein of the offense... some guys are going to be embarrassed with what Tinsley does to them.
How did you think this street legend got the knickname Mel Mel the Abuser?
Could Tinsley just not get into shape or be hurt? Sure.
But you also have to recognize that Denvers cap figure wont be going up because of this trade and all we had to do was give up guys that have done nothing for us.
I could just as easily turn it around and say we stole the best point guard on the team... or when healthy a guy whos had past history of being top ten in the league at pg.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nuggets don't like his contract according to realgm:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54717/20081005/nuggets_dont_like_tinsleys_contract/

Oct 05, 2008 6:18 PM EST
The Nuggets were very interested in trading for Pacers point guard Jamaal Tinsley, but one NBA executive says that his hefty contract kept the deal from happening on Friday.

Tinsley has three years and $21.45 million left on his contract.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

From an offensive standpoint, I'd like this. He's not the 3-point shooter they need, but he's still an upgrade over atkins and carter. The problem is that running tinsley, anthony and iverson together would throw away the season defensively. 

What they should do is a trade of Iverson for Tinsley, Nesterovic and a pick.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> From an offensive standpoint, I'd like this. He's not the 3-point shooter they need, but he's still an upgrade over atkins and carter. The problem is that running tinsley, anthony and iverson together would throw away the season defensively.
> 
> What they should do is a trade of Iverson for Tinsley, Nesterovic and a pick.


Sliccat,

You seem like a cool dude, but this is exactly why I seperate fans of the team and fans of a player. There is absolutely no reason to made the deal you suggested (if you are the Nuggets). The deal was Tinsley for Atkins and Hunter. I just had a feeling the Nuggets were screwing with the Pacers to try and get them to take Martin... but the Nuggets don't need to include their big expiring contact trading chip to get something done with Indiana.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Sliccat,
> 
> You seem like a cool dude, but this is exactly why I seperate fans of the team and fans of a player. There is absolutely no reason to made the deal you suggested (if you are the Nuggets). The deal was Tinsley for Atkins and Hunter. I just had a feeling the Nuggets were screwing with the Pacers to try and get them to take Martin... but the Nuggets don't need to include their big expiring contact trading chip to get something done with Indiana.


Except that they'd be cutting about $3 million this year, getting a pick, getting the shoot-first point they've needed since trading miller, getting younger, and getting Nesterovic's expiring $10 million, which will still put them under the luxury tax.

I would hate to see Iverson go to Indiana.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I assume you meant a pass first point?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Except that they'd be cutting about $3 million this year, getting a pick, getting the shoot-first point they've needed since trading miller, getting younger, and getting Nesterovic's expiring $10 million, which will still put them under the luxury tax.
> 
> I would hate to see Iverson go to Indiana.


yea but theres so many better deals out there for denver with iverson. imagine what we could save if we traded him to cleveland. but regardless I think you see things through a different frame than your general nugget fan. i just assumed you might want him back in the eastern conference. but i wont put words in your mouth


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> yea but theres so many better deals out there for denver with iverson. imagine what we could save if we traded him to cleveland. but regardless I think you see things through a different frame than your general nugget fan. i just assumed you might want him back in the eastern conference. but i wont put words in your mouth


I want him out of denver, true, but only to a contender. After his last years in philly, i know there are worse places to send him.

Cleveland probably won't take him though. After trading for Williams, they don't really need him. That's the deal I was hoping for at first. Ferry's so dumb the nuggets might have even been able to include a Wallace and Martin swap in the deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I believe the Cavs would trade Eric Snow, Wally Szczerbiak, and a dp package for Iverson right now. If we got Snow there is a good chance he retires and insurance picks up his salary. Again much better than trying to include AI in a deal with Tinsley (who sadly has no value despite his talent). 
Thats just one example


----------

